# Solved: Sharing A DVD Drive Over A LAN



## ritchie13890 (Mar 6, 2008)

Heya guys,

i was wondering if you can share a DVD drive over your home network so that you can burn files from my laptop to my desktop.

i have 2 windows XP Machines and they both are connected to the network. i have been able to share the Drive and watch movies and all on the drive but not being able to use Nero or any other burning utility to see the drive and allow me to burn to it. and i don't really want to be creating .iso files all of the time

can you please help me!!!

Thanks and greatly appreciated

ritchie13890


----------



## jomidiji (Feb 27, 2008)

RIght click on My COmputer on your Desktop and select open, Locate the DVD Drive e.g E:, and right on it, Click on Sharing and security. check the box :share this folder on the network and apply changes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nope, you can share it for reading, but the programs that write to the DVD require direct access to the drive.


----------



## ritchie13890 (Mar 6, 2008)

hey thanks for the posts and i have done that and i have mapped the drive to my laptop but i cant get the 1st computer to read it as a normal drive. as for the second post i thought that if you used a third party software that you could get it to read it????

Anyway i have been doing alot of research and i heard that NeroNet can do the job but i cant find it anywhere does anyone know where i could get it from??


Thanks


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Machine #1 has the DVD drive
Machine #2 has the files you want to burn. Map a drive from #1 to #2.

Share the files rather than trying to share the Drive and burn the files that way.


----------



## ritchie13890 (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah i can do that but the whole point of this is to see if i could get it to do what i want it too

umm ill keep trying but for now that is what ill do


----------



## ritchie13890 (Mar 6, 2008)

After much hard work and research i have finally worked out the problem....

I have download the software called NeroNet as found after many hours and late nights...

i then installed that program which allowed me to then have my #1 machine to have the server program (a web service) of NeroNet installed on it. The NeroNet then makes a account on the web service which is then connected to via the Nero Software on the #2 Machine.

The Account is linked to the machine which has the burner installed and makes an iso of the project and sends it over the network and burns the iso..


Thanks so much for your help guys and email me if you would like the NeroNet software or need any help with your problems if you have any

Kind Regards,

Audio Tech.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For those that are following along, here's a page describing just that process: http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=389719


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

